# this guy is sick



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

www.marktheshark.com

who would kill that stuff, sail fish and everything

i cant believe he is still in business


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

That guy is hated, loathed and despised in S. Fla. I think he's even received death threats.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

bmcox86 said:


> www.marktheshark.com
> 
> who would kill that stuff, sail fish and everything
> 
> i cant believe he is still in business


Obviously he has manhood issues. The bigger the trophy the smaller the ..... mind.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i mean who kills a sea bream for heavens sake


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

IMO you should not view his site and not access it. He probably has a traffic counter and when he sees that alot of people are looking at his site he thinks that justifies his activities. He's a neandertal that is not capable of differentiating that people may be looking at his site because it is offensive. 

I'm not local to the area, but are his activities legal? Then I wonder if he is included within the international treaties that limit this type of activity. Of course then the obvious issue of enforcement of any applicable law. 

I did not look at the site but, having faith in the words of my fellows here on P&S, the man is the less than the lowest scum that is stuck to the bottom of the tank.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Scum bag*

What an A$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Thats absolutely disturbing...... He's killing his own future... What is this guy thinking???? Catching .. thats great.. get a pic and release it... What a frigging moron.. 
Man that mad my blood boil.. I'd like to send a hate email.. but im not going to grace him with my time.. What a piece of S#*t..


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

i went on that boat once with one of my rich friends back when i was like 12 
the guy is pompous bastard with an ego bigger then his boat
what i hate about him the most is that what hes doing is legal and no matter how many people critisize or badmouth him he will always have dumb rich clients who are just looking to catch a trophy to have mounted on the wall


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

This guy is definitely a tool. Not the first time I've seen him get blasted for being a jackass.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

hey. if its perfectly legal.

and he has business which is legal.

nothing you can do.

your gonna tell the man , not to work?

itll be the same if i tell you not to work and try to get by.


not defending anyone. but fact is fact. legal business.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

ooeric said:


> hey. if its perfectly legal.
> 
> and he has business which is legal.
> 
> ...


You are perfectly correct in your assessment BUT that does not mean that we cannot criticise him for what he is doing. The legality of an issue does not make the issue go away or make it right or wrong. If memory serves me correct slavery was legal at one time but that did not make it right. Maybe if people yap it up enough maybe the laws can be changed to prevent what he does from continuing or at least bring pressure on him to change his ways.

We have a client that is an exotic trophy hunter ... makes me sick every time I hear about his trophies on the wall (he goes out of country to do it) It may or may not be legal where he does it but in my opinion (and granted it is just my opinion) it ain't right. But hey this is my post and it is my opinion.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

This guy is worthless. 
Its also legal for him to get a tatoo that says
Nimrod across his forehead.
Just because its legal dont make it right.
Also if he wants to get the tatoo, I'll pay for it.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Just downloaded the stingray video off of his site to see for myself..yepppp they performed the first ever Ray gaff that I have ever seen..Since when do people gaff stingrays??? As a mate, I understand that someitmes you have customers who want to keep any legal fish they catch. However, I also feel it is my responsibilty to help them lean towards releasing certain species to ensure that that fish will be there for generations...Same thing with all of those big sharks in the pictures...why not just photograph and release? Are they going to utilize all of that meat? Highly doubt it...


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

as a mate, when people want to keep stupid fish, i convince them that they arent legal to keep or are posionous if eaten, and i also would rather take a client back to the dock than bring a sailfish back to the dock, i can see if it died during the fight but killing molas and everything is sick


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i am also glad to see no fishing sponsors mentioned on his site


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*E-mail him*

Show your disdain: Email him: 
[email protected]


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Thats the guy some needs to push off the boat in a shark feeding frenzy:--|


Its guys like that , that gives P.E.T.A the fule to start their fire :--|



Matt


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

SkunkApe said:


> Show your disdain: Email him:
> [email protected]


Unfortunately, a guy like this gets off on criticism.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Dumd @$$!*

Hang EM' High!


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

wow wtf. hopefully charma bites this guy in the a$$ one day....literally...a big chunk.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*I decided to....*

take Skunk up on his suggestion and let this arss know at least I thought he was an arss. The reply email was as follows:

"You can always tell him to his face...he is at the boat everyday from 6am till 7 pm.....but then you wouldn't have your keyboard to hide behind....he's living the DREAM while googans like you are are just looking in a screen....pretty pathetic when you think about it!!....keep up the good work"

Quality people working for this clown too!


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

whats the different between this guy and P&S members on a charter bringing back 14 stripers, 30 sea bass or 16 flounder?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> whats the different between this guy and P&S members on a charter bringing back 14 stripers, 30 sea bass or 16 flounder?


The difference is that the fish you're talking about are delicious! He need a monster "meat trip" section.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Al Kai said:


> This guy is worthless.
> Its also legal for him to get a tatoo that says
> Nimrod across his forehead.
> Just because its legal dont make it right.
> Also if he wants to get the tatoo, I'll pay for it.


Can I pitch it for his tattoo?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

fishbait said:


> The difference is that the fish you're talking about are delicious! He need a monster "meat trip" section.


Another difference is that big sharks take a long time to mature before breeding so taking the big ones puts much more of a dent in the population than taking 30 stripers/15 flounder.Taking apex predators out of the food chain really messes things up for all of us. See any Rays this past year? Sad to see Will Smith with that moron.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

striped bass "can mature as early as age 4; however, it takes several years (age 8 or older) for spawning females to reach full productivity," according to MD DNR

here is an age weight chart aswell, http://www.stripersurf.com/ageweight.html

sharks arent the only thing that take a long time to get big, yet it's ok to take pictures with these, eh?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm all for conservation, abiding by the law and such, but from what I've read from this thread, seems like this guy is on the straight and narrow.

It appears people are placing their value system on this guy when we need to look at if he is doing anything illegal?

IF he is following all the rules, not breaking the law, purchasing permits, paying taxes, what is he doing wrong?

I'm not from FL so I don't know his "rep" but seems like he's running a profitable business and marketing it real well to boot. 

BIGREDJEEP, that sucks that the PR person over there is a jacka$$, can you post exactly what you wrote to him?


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I looked at his site and thought it wasn't to bad! I would have released most of those but.. Its a business and it legal.. the only thing I liked really was that fighting chair of his hanging over the back end.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

If its legal its legal period dot.. The persons reply to BRJ is just what I would have said.. The other side loves this stuff.. Divide and Conqur....And boys right now the other side is winning... JAM


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Morals*

Its funny that some of you praise a 12 year old for landing, wasting and wanting to mount a Bull Shark.

But come into this thread and want to slam some middle age guy for making a living at it.

Wasting, is wasting,.........no matter how you look at it.

I guess I got taught all wrong, ........Take only what you can eat, and let all else live.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

vestiges of "that mako thread" that had everyone all upset --- 
i don't fish for sharks & don't catch em, 'cept by accident (released when it happens)
but i won't try to impose my own ethics on another.....if it's legal...it's the angler's prerogative....that's the bottom line.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

J_Lannon said:


> Its funny that some of you praise a 12 year old for landing, wasting and wanting to mount a Bull Shark.
> 
> But come into this thread and want to slam some middle age guy for making a living at it.
> 
> ...


Yep, what JL said. Glad I didn't chime in on the kid.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

fishinmama said:


> vestiges of "that mako thread" that had everyone all upset ---
> i don't fish for sharks & don't catch em, 'cept by accident (released when it happens)
> but i won't try to impose my own ethics on another.....if it's legal...it's the angler's prerogative....that's the bottom line.



It is still WASTING,... But I guess you do not get the point. Wasting a fish to satisfy your ego is not, and never has been in the code of sportsman.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

J-Lannon - i don't wanna argue this with you -- i wouldn't do it, but that doesn't change the fact that it is legal. 

i do get your point -- but do you get the point that it is legal? 

your argument should be with the fisheries that establish the rules, not the angler abiding BY them.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

fishinmama said:


> J-Lannon - i don't wanna argue this with you -- i wouldn't do it, but that doesn't change the fact that it is legal.
> 
> i do get your point -- but do you get the point that it is legal?
> 
> your argument should be with the fisheries that establish the rules, not the angler abiding BY them.



YEAH..................but isnt this site about promoting sportsmanship? Would you want your kids killing fish or fur bearing animals for picture? 

Well that is my opinion of sportsmanship.

It aint about being legal lady, and you cant be on both sides of the street at the same time.

Wasting any animal or fish for a glory shot is not within the code of any real sportsman, or hunter.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

is it no longer wasting if it;s mounted or the fur is worn?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

stupidjet said:


> is it no longer wasting if it;s mounted or the fur is worn?



Kill what you intend to eat.

You can buy a friggen jacket at K-Mart....smart azz


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

JL, I think you need to relax. "Eat what you kill" is good, but don't blame others if they wanna put it on the wall and they do it by legal means. Your beef is with the people that make the regs, not other sportsman.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

The 12 year olds Bull shark is a possible record. That stingray they gaffed is not.
By the way, a mount is not wasting.
Have you ever payed to have anything mounted.
I have mounts passed down to me from the 50s.
We all got our own feelings on this but they are just that, feelings. I respect your feelings and ask that you repect mine and others.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a jacket that is made with 4 baby seals that i clubbed last week
opcorn:

Have fun with this one


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks perfectly legal to me. And who said anything was wasted? Meat may be donated to homeless, etc. Not sure about this guy but I know plenty who do this. And I think we all like our photo ops. This site is getting more & more like SOL everyday.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK folks, everyone has opinions and they are just like hinney holes,,, everyone elses stinks but mine. 

Keep it civil.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Legal?*

Legal or not, I remember seeing older footage of hunters shooting Elephants for sport. Left them there for the buzzards after the kill. I don't know of how he disposes of the "Trophy" rays or sharks, but if he donates them to someone that will eat them, then ok.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i would bet many are donated to schools or scientific examination...saw that on dirty jobs...that is if they are not mounted or eaten.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Man, I would hate to be the chump who has to punch all those skallops out of those skate wings.


----------

